# what have you order on the web lately,it's heading your way, curieous,here mine



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

The great the fantastic Pierre de Manchicourt by huelgas ensembllle, conducted by the smart, the skillful Paul van Nevel,, i can't wait for this, comming soon nnext auguust 1

Secondo Brabannt ensemble :Jean Mouton and Cyprien de Rore wow im dying to have this, i have it in legiit download on itunes both of them split up in mp3 format, andd i wont to hear them in my mighty sound gear in my bedroom.

Gombert magnificats 1-4 and 5-8, there not the best version of this work , Tallis Scholars either you like or dislike, we will see.

What about you guys what did you order and felted talking about it whit entthousiasm & passion


:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I have one CD set on order now: Smetana's The Bartered Bride opera sung in English. Not sure why I ordered it. Hope I like it. 

Funny, for several years I would have been able to post 5+ orders here, but lately I have run out of ideas for buying music. Maybe I have about enough for now.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

Not classical music, but I have a shortwave radio coming in the mail today/tomorrow (it's 1 am) for making experimental music \m/


----------

